# Electronic ignition muzzleloaders!



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

CVA has a new Electra ARC Mag ML coming out for 07. 9 volt battery power 3 different 50 cals are available. Suggested Ret is 449-559......my personal take? Didnt they learn anything from the demise of Remingtons Etronix electric gizmo?  Even if they blow these out at the end of the year cheap........I still wouldnt buy one.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Yeah, thats a little overboard.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

get wind of this one!:lol:


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

I remember when a muzzelloader was a primitive weapon.

What's the point ? Where do you draw the line ?
Might as well be using your 06.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

Thunderhead said:


> I remember when a muzzelloader was a primitive weapon.
> 
> What's the point ? Where do you draw the line ?
> Might as well be using your 06.


When I talked to my wife this evening she said " Whats the sense? Might as well use your 30-06" smart woman she is. Frankly, I am shocked they brought such a gun to market. Thats progress for you!


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

what, pray tell, does electronic ignition have to do with a 30-06?

though i wouldn't care for it, i'm eagerly awaiting an explanation on this one...


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Is an explanation really necessary ? It's obvious. These days the only difference is one takes a round with a shell casing and one doesn't.
Not exactly a primitive weapon anymore.


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

thunderhead, i sincerely hope you decide to amend that statement, or otherwise, demonstrate the similarities, as i'm willing to demonstrate the differences, though its been done here many a time.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

I'm not going to get into a scientific hoo haa over the difference between a modern rifle and a muzzloader or ammend anything.

What I said was the way I feel about it.

The majority of muzzleoaders aren't the old cap and ball anymore and will shoot just as well if not better than any modern rifle. End of story.

Not my idea of a primitive weapon.


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

ok.. your choice.. follow the other thread if you want to see my responses.. certainly, with all due respect (and i sincerely mean that), you understand that "what you feel" should not dictate what others should feel, and more importantly, legislate what others should feel. furthermore, your belief hinges completely on the assumption that michigan has a primitive season, not a muzzleloading season.

i'm passionate about hunting, and also shooting. i understand the differences between centerfire and muzzleloading rifles, both in terms of shooting and hunting tackle. scientific hoo haa or not, your over-simplification is akin to me stating something like "turkey and deer calls make no difference in success".


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)




----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

twohats said:


>


Pretty common around here.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

I think what upsets the so called traditionalists is that we are in favor of a united hunting community and yet we see what many consider to be a threat to our type of hunting by manufacturers of such new age weapons.

I have been laughed at in the woods while bow hunting with my self bow that I made.
I get kidding about using a 1923 SxS while duck hunting and shooting Bismuth shells
My current muzzle loader is a 50 cal perc and many think it won't kill deer, it does.

So when we see a new idea being called a muzzle loader we think OMG what's next?

That being said, I like those .50 cal BMG rifles and semi auto tactical things too. I wish I could afford them 
I like knives of all types
I like anything that goes Bang! for the most part.
What I don't like is the idea that someday I'll be laughed at by someone with their electric gun telling me how ineffective my rifle is.
And that will happen someday, which is sadly true.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Trout- It's not just hunters. I had a 10 year old motocross bike, and got frowned and giggled at by all the guys with their brand new bikes.


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

trout - i can sympathize, i really can.

but as far as inlines are concerned.

its still being loaded from the muzzle. still using a pre-measured charge not encapsulated by a metallic cartridge. still using a primer as ignition.

the "traditional" equipment purchased today carries with it all of the modern improvements - metallurgy improvements, propellant improvements, projectile improvements, etc. the primary difference from inlines are the location of the ignition source and the sabot. i don't seriously consider that a threat to tradition, surely a long shot from the electric guns you speak of .


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

rzdrmh said:


> ok.. your choice.. follow the other thread if you want to see my responses.. certainly, with all due respect (and i sincerely mean that), you understand that "what you feel" should not dictate what others should feel, and more importantly, legislate what others should feel. furthermore, your belief hinges completely on the assumption that michigan has a primitive season, not a muzzleloading season.


When did I *ever*, _in any way shape or form_ insinuate in my post that my opinion or belief should dictate what others should feel or think. ??

All hair splitting aside. Lets call a spade a spade here. It's an insult to my intelligence for you to tell me that just because of loading thru the barrel that this is still considered a primitive weapon without the capibilities and preformance of a modern day centire fire.

There only difference between a single shot 06 and Omega is the caseless round the Omega fires. 

Rifled barrels, electronic ignitions, sabots..etc......It's at the point as I stated above. One's caseless, one isn't.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

My " where do you draw the line " comment was simply stating that the line between primitive and modern is getting very thin in my opinion, loading thru the barrel or not.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Thunderhead said:


> There only difference between a single shot 06 and Omega is the caseless round the Omega fires.
> 
> .



No not really. Energy, trajectory, bullet performance..etc, etc. All quite different. I can easily take a deer at 400+ yards with an 06 under ideal weather conditions....I cannot with my Encore .50 or the Omega .50


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Swamp Monster said:


> No not really. Energy, trajectory, bullet performance..etc, etc. All quite different. I can easily take a deer at 400+ yards with an 06 under ideal weather conditions....I cannot with my Encore .50 or the Omega .50


Maybe not yet...........give it time.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Thunderhead said:


> Maybe not yet...........give it time.


Not a chance without smokeless powder. Or maybe some "yet to be developed" propellant. 
HEY! I GOT IT! Put the charge in the PRIMER! 1 drop of nitro glycerin, 5000 fps!


----------

